# What you rhink of our new webste?



## Photo Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

Having a great online portfolio is a good way to display establish yout name on the Web market. Me and a friend of mine are beginning photographers. We have recenly launched our personal portfolio. It's a flash website powered by readyphotosite cms. The software seems to be quite new, though we decided to gie it a try. And we're curious to know what you, guys, think. 

Critique is welcomed!

Any links to beautiful photo portfolios are appreciated!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 15, 2009)

If I have to see the word 'Loading...' one more time I'll puke.

Yet another slow flash site... woo hoo.

Sorry, but I'm all for quick and effective - that site steers me away.

1. It takes too long to load things (especially pictures).
2. I have to click somewhere to get rid of the drop downs, I hate that.

One thing going for it is that I haven't seen any windows pop up in another window.

It looks fine, I just hate flash sites.

Best of luck though!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2009)

You might want to slow down and check your spelling and/or use a browser with spell check.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 15, 2009)

^ That too.


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 15, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> If I have to see the word 'Loading...' one more time I'll puke.
> 
> Yet another slow flash site... woo hoo.
> 
> ...



I to dislike slow flash sights.  Its a real turn it off. Hit the red X sight.
I to have a flash sight (Just hit my logo at bottom of post) and I keep the image files small to speed the load as I know customers will exit on a slow load and I loose a possible client.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 15, 2009)

Yours isn't fun to navigate either, I closed it after about 20 seconds - but it does load images faster.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 15, 2009)

slooowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 15, 2009)

It's slow, though I don't think I'm getting the same slow-downs others are experiencing. That might have to do with the fact that I'm on a very high-speed network though (UBC, I think, has an almost direct connection through a Tier 1 ISP). If the images are spectacular, people won't mind waiting a moment or two.

That said, the site suffers from serious coding issues. Text isn't displayed on-page, the URL is jumping all over the place, and the page title is more shifty than a wombat trying to steal your speedlite. These problems need to be addressed, using every browser available (including browsers of different platforms, such as IE7 and Safari) to test bug fixes.

Lastly, Flash sites are flashy. Good for them. They are extremely limited in terms of SEO though, and so are&#8212;in my opinion&#8212;far from ideal if you're trying to attract viewers.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jul 15, 2009)

01 - Don't like flash sites - unless the navigation is beautifully done with it. The rest of the page should be a combination of HTML /CSS / Javascript.

02 - If you want to '_*establish a presence on the web*_', you'll need to spend alot of your time researching SEO and link building otherwise it's just another site hovering in cyber space.

A positive note - There's no auto play music, good job.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 15, 2009)

I do not know how to RHINK


----------

